# Sensor de estacionamiento loco



## mfzb10 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hola amigos, saludos!

Les voy a describir mi problema, tratando de dar toda la información adecuada para ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

AUTO:
207 compact allure 1.4 nafta, sin problemas aparentes de mecánica y/o eléctricos.

SENSOR DE ESTACIONAMIENTO:
Genérico. Del tipo que debe agujerearse el paragolpe para colocar cada sensor.

PROBLEMA:
El sensor, módulo y display funcionan PERFECTO con el auto en contacto (sólo batería en contacto), pero al dar marcha al motor todo se vuelve errático. Es decir, con la reversa puesta y el motor apagado (en contacto), todo marca perfecto, pero con el motor encendido los sensores empiezan a marcar cualquier cosa.

COSAS QUE YA HE INVESTIGADO Y HE PROBADO SIN ÉXITO:
1) He probado otros módulos (otras computadoras) de la misma marca sin éxito. También se han probado otros sensores. El problema persiste.

2) Me han dicho que el cable de la luz de marcha atrás, de donde el módulo toma el positivo, puede estar "multiplexado" y por eso se vuelve loco. (me ha parecido raro, porque si fuera así también me debería andar mal cuando el auto está sólo en contacto...) Así que he mandado a poner un cable, desde la parte de adelante del auto hasta la parte trasera para que supuestamente tomara el positivo ANTES de multiplexarse.... El problema persiste.

3) Como dato curioso y que puede servirles: momentáneamente hice tomar el positivo desde el cable de la luz de posición del auto... ¡y así anda!, es decir, con el motor en marcha el sensor enciende y marca correctamente. Es decir que pareciera ser que el problema es específico de la corriente que sale de la reversa.


COSAS QUE SUPONGO DESDE MI IGNORANCIA QUE PUEDE SER:

1) Llegué a pensar que el problema no era el positivo, sino el negativo (la masa a carrocería). Pero revisé y está bien colocado todo. Aparte en contacto anda sin problemas. Y aparte, como dije arriba, tomando el positivo desde la luz de posición anda con el motor en marcha.

Entonces lo único que se me ocurre es que con las vibraciones del motor, ¿algo esté sucediendo con la señal eléctrica de la reversa?

2) Llegué a pensar que el problema es el módulo... pero nuevamente... se han probado otros, ¡y en contacto anda bien!


Desde ya, muchísimas gracias por haberme leído, la verdad gasté mucho dinero y tengo los sensores instalados... mandé a poner el cable nuevo, y todavía no lo logro hacer andar. ¡Es verdaderamente intrigante y un puzzle saber qué puede llegar a ser el problema!


Un saludo fraternal desde Buenos Aires!


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 16, 2022)

Positivo multiplexado?


----------



## tiovik (Jun 16, 2022)

Raro un positivo multiplexado, pero lo que sí puede haber es señalización CANBUS corriendo por el positivo de la lámpara de marcha atrás. Suponiendo que hayas sacado positivo y masa de algún lugar razonable (no digo de traerlos desde la bateria, pero si desde el encendedor de cigarrillos), lo que te quedaria es armar un pequeño circuito que elimine la señal CANBUS. La opción más simple: un relé de 12V que se active con la luz de marcha atrás y conecte los 12V que traes limpios desde el encendedor de cigarrillos como señal de marcha atras. 😉


----------



## Kawacuba (Jun 16, 2022)

mfzb10 dijo:


> COSAS QUE YA HE INVESTIGADO Y HE PROBADO SIN ÉXITO:
> 1) He probado otros módulos (otras computadoras) de la misma marca sin éxito. También se han probado otros sensores. El problema persiste.
> 
> 2) Me han dicho que el cable de la luz de marcha atrás, de donde el módulo toma el positivo, puede estar "multiplexado" y por eso se vuelve loco. (me ha parecido raro, porque si fuera así también me debería andar mal cuando el auto está sólo en contacto...) Así que he mandado a poner un cable, desde la parte de adelante del auto hasta la parte trasera para que supuestamente tomara el positivo ANTES de multiplexarse.... El problema persiste.


Yo voto porque quizá el rizado que hay en la batería cuando el motor está en marcha(alternador generando) te está haciendo fallar al módulo.
Probaría a ponerle un condensador cercano a la entrada de alimentación al módulo.
Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que el "módulo" no haya sido diseñado teniendo en cuenta que no son 12v, sino 13.5-14V los que le llegan en marcha.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2022)

Ruido eléctrico. Simplemente.

Fuente, primero sistema de encendido, segundo alternador

Como no puedes arrancar el coche sin el encendido, pero si sin el alternador, desconecta el alternador y prueba si todo funciona, para un momento ira.
Si funciona ya sabes que es el alternador. Si no, es que es el encendido o cualquier otra cosa.

Ahora vas y buscas como quitarlo, nada simple.
Voto por el filtro de alimentación en bornes del sistema de sensores


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 17, 2022)

Revisó interruptor en la palanca de cambios?, puede que esté defectuoso y con la vibración, hace contactos falsos, saludos.


----------



## mfzb10 (Jun 21, 2022)

Antes que nada, muchisimas gracias por todas sus respuestas, son gente muy amable en tomarse el tiempo de ayudar. 



tiovik dijo:


> Raro un positivo multiplexado, pero lo que sí puede haber es señalización CANBUS corriendo por el positivo de la lámpara de marcha atrás. Suponiendo que hayas sacado positivo y masa de algún lugar razonable (no digo de traerlos desde la bateria, pero si desde el encendedor de cigarrillos), lo que te quedaria es armar un pequeño circuito que elimine la señal CANBUS. La opción más simple: un relé de 12V que se active con la luz de marcha atrás y conecte los 12V que traes limpios desde el encendedor de cigarrillos como señal de marcha atras. 😉



El tema con esto es que el electricista que lo mandé supuestamente hizo un cable que va desde "el bulbo de marcha atrás" (no tengo idea que es eso), toooodo hasta la parte de atrás. Se supone que está tomando la señal "pura". Por otro lado, siendo que en contacto anda bien, me hace pensar que no va por allí el problema. 



Kawacuba dijo:


> Yo voto porque quizá el rizado que hay en la batería cuando el motor está en marcha(alternador generando) te está haciendo fallar al módulo.
> Probaría a ponerle un condensador cercano a la entrada de alimentación al módulo.
> Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que el "módulo" no haya sido diseñado teniendo en cuenta que no son 12v, sino 13.5-14V los que le llegan en marcha.
> Saludos


Yo creo que puede ser este el problema, lo primero que dijo. ¿Que sería un condensador?
Lo segundo que dijo no creo que sea, puesto que probando tomar el positivo de la luz de posición, anda perfecto, incluso con los 13.5v del auto en marcha. 



Scooter dijo:


> Ruido eléctrico. Simplemente.
> 
> Fuente, primero sistema de encendido, segundo alternador
> 
> ...


Creo que entiendo lo que dice, pero como no se mucho de mecánica ni electricidad es algo que no podría probar por mi cuenta. ¿Qué sería el filtro de alimentación en bornes del sistema de sensores? 



moises calderon dijo:


> Revisó interruptor en la palanca de cambios?, puede que esté defectuoso y con la vibración, hace contactos falsos, saludos.


También creo que puede ir por aquí el problema. ¿Es algo dificil de revisar esto?


Gracias a todos, sres!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 21, 2022)

mfzb10 dijo:


> ...como no se mucho de mecánica ni electricidad...


Pues lleva el coche al mecánico.

Por orden lo que yo haría.

Revisar el contacto de la palanca de cambios en la marcha atrás.
¿Por qué?, porque es lo más fácil es como el chiste del que buscaba debajo de la farola porque había luz.

Hacer la prueba del alternador, desconectarlo con el motor en marcha a ver.


Probar filtros al tun tun en la alimentación del módulo a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2022)

Con el motor en marcha aparecen muchos ruidos electricos que algunos equipos electronicos con pobre filtrado los detectan y se vuelven locos, pero lo mismo pasaria con el caso de la luz de posición, posible canbus, raro para una luz de marcha atras, que ademas deberia estar en su lugar, ya que no se saca sino que se coloca en paralelo, igual ojo que muchos autos manejan todo el encendido de luces con la bcm, los sensores o interruptores como ser la luz de marcha atras, no siempre van de ahi directo a la luz, pasan por la bcm y es esta la que detecta cualquier anomalia en las luces, como ser los avisos de lampara quemada.
Si es por ruido, conseguite una barra de ferrite o ferrita, de las antenas viejas de AM, y enrollas unos 50 vueltas de cable o alambre esmaltado, que sea doble asi usas + y -, y la alimentación la haces pasar por ahí.
Lo que no se es si ese modulo lleva alimentación constante en contacto, y la luz de marcha atras es como una señal para habilitar la función del modulo.


----------



## mfzb10 (Jun 22, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues lleva el coche al mecánico.
> 
> Por orden lo que yo haría.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

iré probando todas las alternativas que me has sugerido. 

(he llevado el auto al electricista y no tuvo idea de cómo solucionarlo... y para colmo le tuve que pagar, por eso recurro al foro) 

Muy amable


sergiot dijo:


> Con el motor en marcha aparecen muchos ruidos electricos que algunos equipos electronicos con pobre filtrado los detectan y se vuelven locos, pero lo mismo pasaria con el caso de la luz de posición, posible canbus, raro para una luz de marcha atras, que ademas deberia estar en su lugar, ya que no se saca sino que se coloca en paralelo, igual ojo que muchos autos manejan todo el encendido de luces con la bcm, los sensores o interruptores como ser la luz de marcha atras, no siempre van de ahi directo a la luz, pasan por la bcm y es esta la que detecta cualquier anomalia en las luces, como ser los avisos de lampara quemada.
> Si es por ruido, conseguite una barra de ferrite o ferrita, de las antenas viejas de AM, y enrollas unos 50 vueltas de cable o alambre esmaltado, que sea doble asi usas + y -, y la alimentación la haces pasar por ahí.
> Lo que no se es si ese modulo lleva alimentación constante en contacto, y la luz de marcha atras es como una señal para habilitar la función del modulo.



voy a probar esto para ver que no sea ruido.

lo de la bcm se supone que no debería ser por el hecho que el electricista al que llevé el auto supuestamente lo que hizo fue pasar un cable para que tome corriente antes de la bcm. Pero aun así no me sorprendería a esta altura que lo haya hecho mal. 

Muchas gracias por tu aporte!!!


----------



## Kawacuba (Jun 27, 2022)

mfzb10 dijo:


> iré probando todas las alternativas que me has sugerido.


Hola. Otra cosa que yo me aseguraría es que el módulo tenga buena conexión a chasis, incluso hasta probaría un cable directo a negativo de batería. Digo esto porque comentaste al principio que te aseguraste de la conexión a chasis, pero, igual hay chisme entre negativo de batería y carrocería.
¿Probaste lo del condensador conectado en la entrada de alimentación del módulo?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2022)

No había leído detenidamente el post.
Él mismo dice lo que le pasa, él ya sabe lo que es, lo que pasa es que se ve que le gusta preguntar o se entretiene o algo.
Le puso positivo directo y funcionaba perfecto.
Pues ya está, positivo y negativo directo, que le ponga un interruptor en el salpicadero y listo. De hecho a mí me gustaría tener la cámara de marcha atrás en todo el proceso de aparcamiento independientemente de que esté haciendo.


----------

